
Sheep logic – We think we are wolves but we are sheep - Melchizedek
http://epsilontheory.com/sheep-logic/
======
Nomentatus
As the old saying goes, "Sheep are freer than human beings because they get to
think whatever they want, just as long as the stay with the herd." [Whereas we
have to herd even with our thoughts.]

